# My crew



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

Knosey
15.2 hand thoroughbred mare

















Gabby
16.2 hand hanoverian mare, pregnant 

























Milly
9/10 hand welshxshetland mare

























Dreamer
12/13 hand welsh mare








(the bay)








(the bay)

all my pictures of dreamer are really bad, she's terrified of the camera


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

nice horses gabby is gonna have a really nice foal shes so georgous whens she due?


----------



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you  
She is due in July 
She was bred to Aberjack, a great stallion. Pictures of him below
























http://www.equine.unh.edu/Aberjack.html


----------



## *crazy4horses* (Feb 10, 2007)

Your horses are so pretty! And the ponies are sooo adorable!


----------



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

i havent posted here in a while, but...
gabby had the baby on sunday morning, around 12:05am













































success!





































and we had to get rid of the two ponies =(
they went to a camp that i used to go to when i was younger, and the camp takes very good care of them. so i'm happy for them.


gabby and baby are doing great.
knosey and i are doing pretty good too, we've competed succesfully at every novice event we've been too, and we've gone training level twice. we came in 15th out of about 30 or so at one event, and 8th out of 30 at another. =) so we're doing pretty good. she injured herself and was on stall rest for 10 days,so we're back to just beginner novice at events, because i really don't want to upset her injury. (it wasn't because of riding, she was rolling and kicked the fence and cut her coronet band, leg swollen up to gaskin, then reacted to one of the treatments :/)
but, she's fine now. we're just taking it slow.

and, from may 20th - july 5th i had this little 3 year old, milkyway, in training with me. he was doing phenomenal when he left me, and i think he's found a buyer.

annd, tomorrow, i'm goingto ride another horse from the same lady who gave me milkyway to train; and if all goes well, she'll be coming home around august 7th. for an indefinite stay...and we may end up buying her, but right now she's not for sale. the owner, mrs. winthrop, has a tendency to give her horses away if she finds a good match, well the so-called "worthless" ones...who are still young and need training. worthless is a harsh way to put it, it's just the ones that she wouldnt sell for more than 5,000ish. she just kindof gives them away. she's 95, so ya know.

i'm not leasing gabby anymore, as it was pointless to pay for the upkeep when i couldn't ride. but, i still get to see her very often, and i've played with the foal everyday so far. yup, two whole days haha.

so yeah. there's a mini novel update =)


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

What a beautiful foal!

Not sure if you said it was a filly or colt but i hope its a filly 8) 

Love fillys hehe.

Best of luck with the new baby.

Holly


----------



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

it's a colt =)
haha, don't tell, but we were all hoping for a filly too 
but out of 6 foals out of this stally that i know of, only 1 is a filly (not including ours)


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Aww!

I just love filly's thats just me!
Darn stallion should of thrown in some "lady" sprem..
And produced a filly *shakes fist*

But none the less he is a beautiful foal!
Good luck with him =) cant wait to see new pictures of him growing up and everything!

When i watched my filly grow up it was so amazing. Now she is huge =)
LOL. x x x


----------



## hburke (Mar 4, 2007)

yeah =) we currently have a colt (well he's a gelding now, but he's still my little colt ) who's all grown up, and turned 9 on monday.
it's so amazing to watch them grow, literally, right in front of your eyes.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Aw...isn't that sweet? I love the pic of baby from the back end, that third one down. Too funny!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww what a beauty. 

Congratulations. :wink:


----------



## squirejoe (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you for sharing all of the wonderful pictures. I hope the baby is coming along great.


----------

